# What music are you listening to?



## esselle (Jun 6, 2013)

I play the piano, since I was a kid, but really wish I could play guitar. I enjoy spanish guitar very much. It's sensual, moving, relaxing...this is an entire album I stumbled upon while looking for an unrelated song last week. It's very nice. A few songs are meh, but FF to 13 minutes and from that point on...it's pretty wow. To me, anyways. I enjoyed the first song, too. It's fun when you run across something unique that you feel no one else has heard much of...I'm not a mainstream music fan. 

Feel free to post what u like listening to, as well.


----------

